# Anybody using a Stihl 260 pro?



## leftyscott (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been running an 036 for the last 12 years.  It still runs well but I'm looking to go for a lighter weigtht model that still packs some zip.  I think the 260 with a full tank is about 3 lbs lighter than the 036.  I'd go with a 16" bar as well.

Looked at the 250 as well but I don't know if it's enough saw even though it's similar and $200 less.  Plus it's labeled "occaisonal use" which bothers me.  I cut 4-5 cords/year, sell a bit and maintain 50 acres of woods.

Am getting a nice tax refund so cost is no big deal.  Thought about getting a splitter but I still enjoy splitting by hand.  Tractor Supply has a 22 ton Husky marked at $999...hmmmmm.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2010)

The 260 not a strong saw by no means imo. (500.00 bucks worth anyway)  with a 036 I would look at the 192t (6.6 lb) or 250 or 211.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 26, 2010)

If your set on a Stihl, it sounds like the 260 would be a good fit based on wanting less weight. I own a 260 and like it as it does pretty good with a 16" bar and .325 chain. Mine is muffler modded and running a little over the factory RPM limit. If I had to do it over again I would buy the non cat Husky 346XP new edition though.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> If your set on a Stihl, it sounds like the 260 would be a good fit based on wanting less weight. I own a 260 and like it as it does pretty good with a 16" bar and .325 chain. Mine is muffler modded and running a little over the factory RPM limit. If I had to do it over again I would buy the non cat Husky 346XP new edition though.



yep If your stuck on a 500.00 50cc saw thats the one. I just didnt care for the 260 but I was also running 3/8 I know it makes a differnce but for the price I thought it should at least run what I wanted on it...lol doesnt always work that way.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 26, 2010)

I was shopping the 346XP and ended up with the Dolmar 5100.  It's the 'Lite Sabre'.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2010)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> I was shopping the 346XP and ended up with the Dolmar 5100.  It's the 'Lite Sabre'.



 but its not much lighter than hes 036


----------



## webie (Mar 26, 2010)

What would you like to know ???
 Give up on the pro model . Its way to expensive for what you get . 250 or 260 I am not sure I have had a 026 ( 260) for probably better than 20 years , my brother has a 250 we both swear by them . I also have a Ms260 pro ( girlfriends saw )
 The nice thing about a 026 or 260 or 260 pro the bar and chain fit to your 036 . . 
  If I was you looking for a saw . I would try and get me an 026 or a 260 standard . pro gets you an adjustable oiler and a decompression ( NO big deal )  .  Trust me it oils fine and starts easy enough.


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 26, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> What would you like to know ???
> Give up on the pro model . Its way to expensive for what you get . 250 or 260 I am not sure I have had a 026 ( 260) for probably better than 20 years , my brother has a 250 we both swear by them . I also have a Ms260 pro ( girlfriends saw )
> The nice thing about a 026 or 260 or 260 pro the bar and chain fit to your 036 . .
> If I was you looking for a saw . I would try and get me an 026 or a 260 standard . pro gets you an adjustable oiler and a decompression ( NO big deal )  .  Trust me it oils fine and starts easy enough.



Wait a minute, thats not the only difference between the Pro and standard model....

You also get a cool looking "PRO" nameplate!


----------



## taxidermist (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a 260 pro and love it I also have a few other saws but find myself picking up the 260 for most of my cutting. I can use it all day with out killing my back.


Rob


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Mar 27, 2010)

I've only put about five tanks of fuel thru mine since I got it, but I'm extremely pleased with how well it does. I'm running a 16" bar w/ 3/8" full chisel chain. I find myself limbing and bucking up to the full length of the bar before switching to my MS361. So far I haven't needed to use the decomp for starts. Since purchasing it, I've read of $100 savings by folks on new non pro 260's! Since I have the 361 there is no need for a longer bar on the 260.


----------



## webie (Mar 27, 2010)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> webie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Crap thats got to be worth an extra what 50 cents . 
 I have never adjusted my oiler onj the pro and I for get it actually has adecompression button . I bought it used for the girl freind cause she couldnt get my 026 started  It was a year old and barely used with an extra chain 350.00 saw didnt have a scratch on it . 16 inch bars and .325 chains run real nice on these saws .


----------



## Tony H (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey we can print you up some of those 150.00 PRO sticker labels. I like the 250 but for just a few bucks more the 290 or 310 ? don't remember) could be a reasonable  model for your needs.


----------



## webie (Mar 27, 2010)

Tony H said:
			
		

> Hey we can print you up some of those 150.00 PRO sticker labels. I like the 250 but for just a few bucks more the 290 or 310 ? don't remember) could be a reasonable  model for your needs.


Why would the OP want a heavier second saw with less ponies then his 036


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 27, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine makes a nice little zippy limber with the muffler mod and is super light...... anything over 10" and out comes the 372. You are right about it being expensive, but has a proven track record of being bulletproof. Like I said, I'm happy with it but if I had it to do over I would get the 346XP.

One thing to remember about the pro is that its oiler does not run while the saw is at idle. The non pro does. Sometimes this annoys me because it pukes bar oil all over itself when I set it down to move limbs.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just dissapointed in the 260 it is a battle waggon...With the tree I get the 260 just wasnt enough to justify 500.00 but the 361 at 600.00 it just flat out works for what I do.


----------



## rwh442 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think you need a Pro model.  Just pull it hard and fast when it's hot and no problem.  However - If I let my dad try and start the thing hot the saw usually comes up with the pull rope!  You have to yank it!

The fixed oiler has never been an issue for me either.  I always have to add oil after a tank of gas.

Make sure you get a full chisel chain for the saw.  Big difference over the green "safety" chain.

The only complaint I have is the fuel tank size.  If you're cutting decent size wood it goes through gas fast.


----------



## webie (Mar 27, 2010)

here is one other thing . The 250 , 260 are both old stihls . I would venture to guess here that they will soon be updated to meet emissions.


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 28, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> here is one other thing . The 250 , 260 are both old stihls . I would venture to guess here that they will soon be updated to meet emissions.



Acoording to the buzz on AS, the MS261 comes out next month in germany. Not sure when it will be available in the US, but I would think it won't be too long. 

Here is a picture


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the 260 pro and love it.  Have beat on it 8 yrs without issues.

However, the decomp valve is the only real diff, and I never use it.  Starting is not an issue.  A larger engine may benefit from it.

I would not give up my saw, but I don't need the bells/whistles it has.


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree, I also have the 260 Pro and love it. I don't use the decomp either. Not much use for it in a 50cc saw IMO.


I also have a 346XP that really rips. I have 16" bars on both of them and use 'em both a lot.


----------



## webie (Mar 29, 2010)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> webie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was on the arborist sight and I was reading this is not going to be a little saw anymore . 3.8 hp and 11.5 lbs


----------



## smokinj (Mar 29, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



makes the 361 look sweet!


----------



## webie (Mar 29, 2010)

I just wonder if they dont come out with a smaller pro saw  like a 241  . It does fill the gap but heck this thing will be the same ponies as a 290


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 1, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> zzr7ky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




5100s weighs 11.2 lbs

346xp  11.0lbs

gg


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2010)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the 036 60cc saw and 12.o lbs hes looking for something lighter


----------



## ihookem (Apr 6, 2010)

My 026 just doesn't cut it. I wonder if there is something wrong with it. My 034 is twice the saw and only 1/2 horse more. It has no zip,takes a long time to get to full rpm's, has little torque and stalls after a minute of idling. Don't 
 matter how I adjust the carb, it's always been this way a year after I bought it. Many times I wanted to trade it for a 346xp or a Dolmar 5100 but I'd loose 400 bucks so I grab the 034 almost always. My 06 is good for limbs and that's about it, no more than 6" dia.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 7, 2010)

ihookem said:
			
		

> My 026 just doesn't cut it. I wonder if there is something wrong with it. My 034 is twice the saw and only 1/2 horse more. It has no zip,takes a long time to get to full rpm's, has little torque and stalls after a minute of idling. Don't
> matter how I adjust the carb, it's always been this way a year after I bought it. Many times I wanted to trade it for a 346xp or a Dolmar 5100 but I'd loose 400 bucks so I grab the 034 almost always. My 06 is good for limbs and that's about it, no more than 6" dia.



Wonder if it is down on compression. If you have a good dealer close by, many will throw it on a gauge for a minimal charge. Anything under 140 and you need a rebuild or at least new rings. The 026 has about .3 more horsepower than the new 260's because of the exhaust size and should definitely handle more than 6" limbs. My 260 really rips for a 50cc saw.

What size bar and chain are you running? I have found my 260 likes a 16" and .325 chain.


----------



## webie (Apr 7, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> ihookem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will second that one I have tried a 3/8 like a lot of dealers around here sold on these saws but this saw is way more happy with a .325 and a 16 inch bar . I do kinda chuckel when I see  aguy with one of thes running a 3/8 and a 20 inch bar . This saw in my opinion isnt made for this .


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 7, 2010)

I recently discovered that my spark plug was loose.  Oops!  Tightened it up with a scrench and the few issues the saw had running went away.  I figured it was my own damn fault and it was.


----------



## webie (Apr 7, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I recently discovered that my spark plug was loose.  Oops!  Tightened it up with a scrench and the few issues the saw had running went away.  I figured it was my own damn fault and it was.



Sure hope you didnt hurt the saw . I think running with a loose spark plug causes a lean running condition and can do some nasty damage . Hope you goy it just in time .


----------



## smokinj (Apr 7, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I recently discovered that my spark plug was loose.  Oops!  Tightened it up with a scrench and the few issues the saw had running went away.  I figured it was my own damn fault and it was.




lol done that once in a car the dealer said it would be 1295.00 to fix I tighten the plug with a my hands and drove on.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 7, 2010)

My 026 Pro has never liked to idle very long, but other than that it's been a great saw. Starts right back up when warm, so I just shut it off and restart.
I often forget the decompress.

I used a 361 with a 20 inch bar  for a few minutes one afternoon and that's a nice saw, too.
I wouldn't want anything heavier for the size trees I have around here.


----------



## ihookem (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm running a 16" bar and .325. With all you guys loving the 026, I will just take it in and see. It doesn't get used much but could be the rings. It's 9 years old so it's possible. It could be anything like a bad air hose? It isn't a total wimp but nothing close to my 034.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 8, 2010)

ihookem, I think it is worth taking it in. Should be a zippy little saw. If the dealer finds nothing wrong and you don't use it much, you could always throw it on Craigslist with the language "gone over by my dealer". Imagine it would sell pretty quickly.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> ihookem, I think it is worth taking it in. Should be a zippy little saw. If the dealer finds nothing wrong and you don't use it much, you could always throw it on Craigslist with the language "gone over by my dealer". Imagine it would sell pretty quickly.



+1 I am not a 260 fan but that 026 should do up to 15-20 in. pretty well.


----------



## leftyscott (Apr 14, 2010)

Brought home the 260 pro 16" bar yesterday.  Plan on taking it out tomorrow and sawing up a p-u load of wood from one of scrounge finds.  Will have the old 036 pro at the ready for larger jobs.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Apr 14, 2010)

leftyscott said:
			
		

> Brought home the 260 pro 16" bar yesterday. Plan on taking it out tomorrow and sawing up a p-u load of wood from one of scrounge finds. Will have the old 036 pro at the ready for larger jobs.



I just came in for lunch after cutting up a cherry tree that was about 18" across at the base. The tree had blown over about a year ago and cut up real nice using my 16" Carlton bar and 3/8" RSC chain. I'm getting that 260 pro broke in well, I think!


----------



## webie (Apr 15, 2010)

Stubborn Dutchman said:
			
		

> leftyscott said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That 260 would do better if you were running a .325 bar and chain combo on it


----------



## smokinj (Apr 15, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> Stubborn Dutchman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## leftyscott (Apr 15, 2010)

Took it out last night.  When I first fired it up it reminded of a kid's toy b/c of the higher pitch it has and the fact it's feather light compared to my 036 pro.

It made quick work of some 2"-3" wide limbs.  But I wanted to test it so I went a bit further into my woods and found an uprooted hickory (12"-14") diameter laying horizontal about 3 feet off the ground.  The little guy did pretty good.  I cut 4-5 rounds out of it fairly easily.


----------

